# Where/How to Sell Bottles When You Know Almost Nothing About Them (help)?



## Novesette (Nov 3, 2017)

My father recently passed away and among other things, he collected bottles (for at least 40 years). Most of his collection he was able to sell off before he passed away but prior to his passing, he asked me to help him get the rest of his bottles ready for sale. What he left behind were bottles he hadn't had the chance (or health) to go through and clean and value, so I have no idea what they're worth (though he was sure there were some good ones in there, I've no idea what that even means). I know some of the basics about dating bottles based on construction, but not much other than that.

I pulled them all out of the crates and sorted them as best I could in my workroom and started boxing them up by type (mason jars, milk jugs, beer bottles and so on) rather than leave them out but then I thought I should stop and ask some people who know about this stuff for advice on how to proceed. There are hundreds of bottles. Some obscure ACRs (along with Pepsi and Coke), a ton of medicine bottles of varied condition in terms of how intact the labels are, beer bottles, milk jugs and so on...

Do I just list them on Ebay 1 by 1 with a low reserve and description as best I can manage? Are there bottle meets I can take them to (I am in Pennsylvania). Perhaps another way? I'd appreciate any help. My dad wanted these to go to people who would appreciate them (he and I collected other things together but bottles were never my thing). Given the amount of bottles, I don't want to spam the forums asking "what is this?" but I do need to sell them and settle that part of the estate (I have 9 months or so to get most of them sold before it gets complicated).

Thanks in advance for your thoughts.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Nov 3, 2017)

Post away if you wish, perhaps in lots grouped by type (such as ACL Coke or labeled beers) and maybe someone can guide you here. Otherwise, if listed correctly on eBay, if there are people who desire such bottles, then they'll find them. Flea markets are good for what is left over.


----------



## botlguy (Nov 4, 2017)

I won't add much here, now, but 1 caution. If you go the eBay route do not put a reserve on anything. The fee is EXPENSIVE. I learned the hard way.
Jim S


----------



## Novesette (Nov 4, 2017)

Thanks to you both! I have 150 individual bottle pictures up to where I stopped, but I think I'll go back and take some group pictures of bottles that are similar as Spirit Bear suggested to make it easier and (and not flood the forum haha).


----------



## Krazey (Nov 9, 2017)

Check out sites like Etsy and eBay and possibly one or 2 other Glass Forum sites for an estimated price. I used to sell a lot of bottles and glassware on Etsy before the postage from France became extortionate. Beware of eBay. I assume it's the same over your side but this side of The Pond eBay charge 10% commission on sales and often charge another 10% on postage costs.Go
od Luck with your selling.


----------

